# Cracked Pinarello Frame



## bcp483 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I went out for a ride this evening and the bike rode just fine - decided to clean it off though because it had been raining and noticed what looks like a crack in my frame. I can't tell if this is just cosmetic or if the frames structural integrity might be compromised.

I thought I might be better off getting some opinions on the forum before I take it into the shop, as I might end up without a bike for who know's how long if they decide to send it in to be checked out. Does anyone have any experience with cracks like this on a Carbon frame? It's pretty obvious from the picture, but it is just behind the bottom bracket on the left chainstay. I had a mountain bike frame completely snap in almost the exact same location so I'm a little worried!

The bike is a 2010 Pinarello FP3.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Because it isn't a chipped surface, one can't see how deep that crack is. Your best bet is take it to the shop to work up your best chances with a warranty.


----------



## theStig (Oct 13, 2007)

some have suggested you can xray the frame at a doctors office. i've never personally done so. 

You should take some better pictures and send them to the folks at Calfee. they can probably advise you on what to do - they're the carbon repair experts


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

Where did you purchase it from? I would discuss this with them and it should be covered under the warranty.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

theStig said:


> some have suggested you can xray the frame at a doctors office. i've never personally done so.
> 
> You should take some better pictures and send them to the folks at Calfee. they can probably advise you on what to do - they're the carbon repair experts


What?


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

i am suprised how distinct the join in between to BB and the stay on the left side yet it appears not visible on the drive side .


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Don't ride it, don't take anyone's opinion on whether it is safe. Warranty the frame.


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

latman said:


> i am suprised how distinct the join in between to BB and the stay on the left side yet it appears not visible on the drive side .


i think that's a chainstay protector, not a joint...


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

Bring it to the shop you bought it from and see what they think.


----------



## bcp483 (Oct 3, 2010)

latman said:


> i am suprised how distinct the join in between to BB and the stay on the left side yet it appears not visible on the drive side .


It's Surface Protection Tape (AKA "Helicopter Tape") I put on both chainstays, bottom of downtube, places where cables rub etc to keep the paint on. The "join" you are seeing is just some dirt around the edge of it.


----------



## bcp483 (Oct 3, 2010)

Ok, sounds like the general consensus is to take it in and get it checked out. My only reservation is the fact that I might end up without a bike for the rest of the summer... I've broken a few mountain bike frames and the turnaround time has never been what I would call satisfactory. I suppose riding my early 80's Schwinn in the mean time is better than a trip to the hospital, thanks for the advice!


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

bcp483 said:


> Ok, sounds like the general consensus is to take it in and get it checked out. My only reservation is the fact that I might end up without a bike for the rest of the summer... I've broken a few mountain bike frames and the turnaround time has never been what I would call satisfactory. I suppose riding my early 80's Schwinn in the mean time is better than a trip to the hospital, thanks for the advice!


I would never go all summer w/o a bike. At the very least, I'd buy a $100 (OK, it might be closer to $200) frame and fork from Nashbar to get me through.... If I couldn't find something better w/i a week.

Or, if you've ever even had a passing thought of buying a decent second bike for uses such as touring or cyclocross, or commuting or rough road use, do it now, and either build it up with the parts from your damaged bike or buy a complete bike.


----------



## BillyK (Aug 5, 2010)

OP, please keep us posted on the diagnosis. I'm actually looking to pickup a new (leftover) 2010 FP3 this Friday so I'm especially interested. I'm assuming that you're frame is still under the 3-year warranty? I test rode two of these bikes last weekend and thought they rode amazingly. Best of luck with the warranty replacement assuming it's not cosmetic. You may end up with a new FP Quattro out of the deal.


----------



## bcp483 (Oct 3, 2010)

Billy - I took the bike in today and the shop immediately started taking photos to email to Pinarello to get the warranty process under way. They said they had never had to warranty a Pinarello before, however this shop has only been in business for about 2 years. I agree with you about the bikes riding incredibly well compared to others in the price range. It was a hard decision for me between the FP3 and Cannondale SuperSix 4, but after riding them back to back many times I was sold on the Pinarello. If you buy one I'm sure you will love it, I wouldn't let the fact that mine cracked deter you from buying one as we all know frames from every manufacturer can, and do break!


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

ive had a frame warrantied for less than that


----------



## BillyK (Aug 5, 2010)

bcp483 said:


> Billy - I took the bike in today and the shop immediately started taking photos to email to Pinarello to get the warranty process under way. They said they had never had to warranty a Pinarello before, however this shop has only been in business for about 2 years. I agree with you about the bikes riding incredibly well compared to others in the price range. It was a hard decision for me between the FP3 and Cannondale SuperSix 4, but after riding them back to back many times I was sold on the Pinarello. If you buy one I'm sure you will love it, I wouldn't let the fact that mine cracked deter you from buying one as we all know frames from every manufacturer can, and do break!


Thank you for the update. My LBS also said he's never had a Pinarello come back but similar to yours, they've only been around for a few years. I had compared the FP3 back to back with a 2011 Cervelo R3 and I still chose the Pinarello. It seemed to do a much better job at absorbing road vibration. The LBS owner also allowed me to take his Dogma with Reynolds wheels and Campy for a spin. Quite honestly, I didn't notice a huge difference between the Dogma and FP3. Anyhow, please keep us posted and I wish you the best of luck. I'm sure things will work out for you.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

bcp483 said:


> My only reservation is the fact that I might end up without a bike for the rest of the summer...


This is why it's important to have more than one bikes. At least a 2nd anyway.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

man

that sucks. nasty little bugger...hope it works out good luck


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 9, 2010)

BillyK said:


> I didn't notice a huge difference between the Dogma and FP3.


Take a closer look at the price tags.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

mark the ends of the suspect crack with a red sharpie & see if it propagates beyond the marks when you weight the bottom bracket/flex the frame. You could also try zyglo die penetrant spray & a black light to get a better idea if its a surface imperfection (paint) or a real crack


----------



## ntb1001 (Jan 19, 2010)

My Cervelo had what appeared to be a crack similar to that, but in the fork. Cervelo replaced the fork with warranty, which is lifetime with Cervelo.


----------



## firemanj92 (May 17, 2010)

hope it works out for ya, that sucks


----------



## Genshammer (Mar 24, 2011)

*Cracked Frame*

As was mentioned, it's hard to tell if your Pinarello is damaged by just looking at photographs. If it ends up being damaged, and that damage for some reason is not covered by warranty, we can help out. 

You can get more info on our experience and inspection/repair processes at the URL below. 

Sincerely,


----------



## hooj1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Crap! That sux. I know there are some shops you can ship to that should be able to fix this.


----------



## bcp483 (Oct 3, 2010)

Pinarello warrantied the frame - I got another one exactly like the one that cracked and they paid for the labor to swap everything over. Glad this happened within my 2 year warranty period, now I just have to hope it doesn't happen again...


----------



## johnnyletrois (Jul 17, 2011)

bcp483 said:


> Pinarello warrantied the frame - I got another one exactly like the one that cracked and they paid for the labor to swap everything over. Glad this happened within my 2 year warranty period, now I just have to hope it doesn't happen again...


Two years frame warranty from Pinarello? I thought five from Wilier was short


----------



## walamt (Jun 7, 2011)

bcp483 said:


> Billy - I took the bike in today and the shop immediately started taking photos to email to Pinarello to get the warranty process under way. They said they had never had to warranty a Pinarello before, however this shop has only been in business for about 2 years. I agree with you about the bikes riding incredibly well compared to others in the price range. It was a hard decision for me between the FP3 and Cannondale SuperSix 4, but after riding them back to back many times I was sold on the Pinarello. If you buy one I'm sure you will love it, I wouldn't let the fact that mine cracked deter you from buying one as we all know frames from every manufacturer can, and do break!


Pinarello have plenty of warranty claims, thier Prince frame was a defective model, when I was thinking of buying Pinarello the LBS showed me out the back all the Prince frames that had cracked, most around the BB. The Prince was the second most expensive frame. So you can never know how good a frame is! The Prince was not sold for very long I think its been replaced by the FP7.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

A t some point in time the warranty for pinarello was like 6 months, and maybe kind'a saved them from replacing each or every frame they made for at least 2 or 3 years, they they switched to 3 years that is a lot better than when they were giving you 1 year. Probably now the frames are 100% made in asia??  Sorry for the irony ok?

3 years is ok for the industry, bmc is giving 5 years now for everything 2010 on i believe. % years for willier? hmmm.. love the tourism frame but is way to expensive :/


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

bcp483 said:


> It's Surface Protection Tape (AKA "Helicopter Tape") I put on both chainstays, bottom of downtube, places where cables rub etc to keep the paint on. The "join" you are seeing is just some dirt around the edge of it.


 So Pinarello didn't void your warrantoy for putting tape on the frame, good on them:thumbsup:
It seems like many manufacturers recently have grasped at any lame excuse imagineable to avoid warranty claims. I think 3 years or 5 years are both pretty decent warranty's, not lifetime like Trek and Dale offerd back in the good ole days but bike's didn't weight 15 pounds back then either


----------



## ntb1001 (Jan 19, 2010)

I love Pinarello bikes, but the lifetime warranty offered by Cervelo swayed my decision to an S2 last fall when I bought my new bike.


----------



## charmette1261 (Nov 5, 2010)

you can buy chinarello now, ahahaha


----------



## Elcusho (May 27, 2013)

bcp483 said:


> Pinarello warrantied the frame - I got another one exactly like the one that cracked and they paid for the labor to swap everything over. Glad this happened within my 2 year warranty period, now I just have to hope it doesn't happen again...


this thread is probably dead now but thought I would add anyway! Small world, my Pinarello FP due has just been sent off to Yellow (uk importer) with EXACTLY the same crack. I've got a few alarm bells ringing seeing yours!

If you do read read this can you let me know your thoughts on the process (time etc) as I am as nervous as hell!!

Thanks


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

When it comes to winning races, only carbon gets the nod! However, when it comes to service life, both chromoly and Ti have the decisive advantage!...Still love my carbon, though...


----------



## bcp483 (Oct 3, 2010)

Elcusho said:


> this thread is probably dead now but thought I would add anyway! Small world, my Pinarello FP due has just been sent off to Yellow (uk importer) with EXACTLY the same crack. I've got a few alarm bells ringing seeing yours!
> 
> If you do read read this can you let me know your thoughts on the process (time etc) as I am as nervous as hell!!
> 
> Thanks


It wasn't exactly a quick turnaround. I ended up being without a bike for almost 2 months. I really loved that bike, but decided to sell it when I got the new frame because my 2 year warranty was about to expire. I replaced it with a Specialized Tarmac and now have a lifetime warranty on the frame and it's an awesome bike :thumbsup:


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Zeet said:


> When it comes to winning races, only carbon gets the nod! However, when it comes to service life, both chromoly and Ti have the decisive advantage!...Still love my carbon, though...


Yeah, not really.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

robdamanii said:


> Yeah, not really.


C'mon Rob, just admit it! Confess! ....You know you love steel!


----------



## Elcusho (May 27, 2013)

bcp483 said:


> It wasn't exactly a quick turnaround. I ended up being without a bike for almost 2 months. I really loved that bike, but decided to sell it when I got the new frame because my 2 year warranty was about to expire. I replaced it with a Specialized Tarmac and now have a lifetime warranty on the frame and it's an awesome bike :thumbsup:


Thanks for that, I thought it might be a long turn around!! I was also thinking of changing to a specialized after my LBS said if that crack was on one of their spec. frames it would take about 48 hours to replace. Ah well, you live and learn!

thanks for getting back to me!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Zeet said:


> C'mon Rob, just admit it! Confess! ....You know you love steel!


Seriously, who's troll sock are you?


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

robdamanii said:


> Seriously, who's troll sock are you?


What in the world is a "troll sock"?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> Seriously, who's troll sock are you?


LOLZ right on! Just put him on ignore, you won't miss anything.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

robdamanii said:


> Seriously, who's troll sock are you?





Cinelli 82220 said:


> LOLZ right on! Just put him on ignore, you won't miss anything.


Hey! Where's the love?


----------



## blankdrift (Jul 17, 2010)

Kontact said:


> Don't ride it, don't take anyone's opinion on whether it is safe. Warranty the frame.


+1 absolutely. Take advantage of the warranty.

Also, avoid doing anything that could possibly void any applicable warranty, including taking any action that could cause further damage.

edit: two years late... suppose this is still valid advice for others...
Note to self - check dates of threads


----------



## dinosaurs (Nov 29, 2011)

blankdrift said:


> +1 absolutely. Take advantage of the warranty.
> 
> Also, avoid doing anything that could possibly void any applicable warranty, including taking any action that could cause further damage.
> 
> ...


Definitely valid, the post that bumped the thread back up was about a very similar situation.


----------

